# Finger Tabs



## trainer_will (Aug 26, 2008)

I have been shooting compound fingers for quite a few years and I am looking at upgrading to a new tab. I am currently using the basic Neet comfort spacer tab with the super leather face, and would like some recommendations that is not going to break the bank. I would like to stay with smooth leather or cordovan face with a finger spacer.

William


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

AAE elite cavalier tab
have always shot hair, but that is just my preference.
I use ledge and finger spacer. 
I draw three fingers, and remove top finger. Bottom finger barely on string, making basically a middle finger release. Anchor under chin.


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

Contact Bubba Bateman at EW Bateman company. The basic cordovan tab will last a long time! 
830 935 2255


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

AAE or if you prefer a less invasive plate (and FAR better spacer) than Black Mamba.


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

Bateman tabs X 2


----------



## Tim J Hoeck (Apr 17, 2015)

I like the old simple neet tabs


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

i ,too , like the neet tab with hair and spacer . had a bateman and didn't keep it long but don't remember why . . . peace


----------



## ESSEJ (Sep 22, 2015)

If you can find them, try a Black and Red Black Widow finger tab. I used them when I shot with finger. They last along time and take a beating..


----------



## Wedge (Sep 18, 2014)

Bateman Tabs are the best I have ever used, I highly recommend them.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Bateman. Best quality tab out there


----------



## logan5 (Jan 24, 2009)

The new Yost tabs have been well received. I have a Yost tab and it has become my favorite (I also use Bateman and Black Widow tabs).


----------



## hoytarcheryrock (Feb 24, 2015)

Tried Black Widow tabs ..to soft ..using Neet tabs for yrs. works for me


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

Finger spacer put out the Black widow as an option. I use the Black Widows myself. They don't use a block, more of a soft felt.

You want a Bateman. Here is Lancasters link with a video to check out. 

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/bateman-tcd-finger-tab.html


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

Bateman cordovan face, lots to choose from on their website.
Still using the one I shot barebow compound with, for barebow recurve now.
Good price and great quality.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

Saunders archery fab tab


----------



## celtpaddy (May 16, 2011)

Eagle Flight Archery 3 under $12


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

BATEMAN All the way


----------



## Buckshot1822 (Aug 7, 2017)

I tried a bunch over the years. My favorites we're Saunders pak tabs and neet pinch free ribbed tabs.


----------



## a.brown (Nov 3, 2015)

Tarantula medium with felt spacer. Has smooth leather surface on string side and suede on the back side. They cost $8 on the manufacturers website for online shopping.


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

Where are Tarantula products made? Looks a whole lot like Neet tabs and many Bateman tabs are similar.


----------



## a.brown (Nov 3, 2015)

Tarantula tabs are available through their manufacturers site. sophuntinggear.com


----------

